# Trolling motor problem



## Mpd165 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a 30lb thrust minn Kota endura that is not working at all. I know it worked last year when my brother in law had it on his boat, but it sat outside for a year and now is not working at all. When I turn the handle there is no response, like it's getting no power. I know the battery is good. I used it before and after to crank my outboard with no problems. I cleaned the battery connectons, opened it up and cleaned all the interior connections, and still nothing. I called minn Kota customer service today and they said there are no internal fuses or breakers, so I'm at a loss. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions I havnt tried already?


----------



## DBrooke (Jan 19, 2011)

Could be a dumb question, but did you turn the prop by hand to make sure its not seized? 

2nd the motor itself is a water tight unit, possibly water got in the top while sitting outside went down inside the shaft and corroded a terminal in the motor. (Shot in the dark)


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Jan 20, 2011)

short may be true or if you have used it in salt water. The slat water could have sat in there and caused it to get stuck and could have caused a lot of problems. Also you said you use your battery for cranking your motor. If its a starter battery thats a bad option to use for a trolling motor battery. If you have a dual purpose battery then your fine and the battery isn't a problem and the same for a deep cycle. Starting batteries are used ONLY for starting an outboard motor. The send most of the energy to the outboard were the outboard uses it quickly to start the motor and sends it directly back to the battery. Trolling motors drain batteries and if you use a starter it wont work correctly. Starting batteries are not made to drain. So you need to make sure you have a deep cycle battery or a dual purpose battery. Also check your plugs for corrosion and gunk on it and try to sand it off for a better connection.


----------



## Mpd165 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have not turned the prop by hand. I planned on removing it and inspecting it today. I thought there might be old line wrapped around the shaft, but still think I would hear or feel the motor trying to engage. Maybe not. 

As for the battery, I do not plan to use both motors on one battery when I'm on the water, but knew the cranking battery was good and charged, so I was using it to try to get the TM going. Soon ad I get it fixed or replaced I will mount a battery up front for the TM alone. But, as with everything this project has a small budget and is being done piece by piece. I don't want to go buy another battery I can't use until get a TM to hook to it. Plus, as a bonus my outboard is electric and pull start, so should my cranking battery ever die I hopefully won't be stranded.


----------



## usingmyrights (Feb 22, 2011)

I just bought a boat that came with a MK30. I thought it was seized as well when I was looking at it. What we did was turn it to the first setting and spun the prop by hand. After a few trys it kicked it and I ran it through all of the settings and it did fine. Just make sure you move your hand quickly or let a buddy be the one turning the prop.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 22, 2011)

All good advice above.

One more thing to do is to rotate the speed control, back and forth ....through all of its settings..... a number of times. That action can clean slightly corroded connections. 

Hate to say where I learned this...since many of you don't even remember some of this stuff...ha ha ......

Way back when RADIOS ( and original B&W TV's) had knobs...the knob was connected to a potentiometer (round resistor type device). It worked by a metal slider bearing onto a wire or carbon connector. Twisting the radio knobs back and forth rapidly cleaned many a connector and saved the units. 

Yea...a lot of them had vacuum tubes, too. Ha! Rich


----------



## DBrooke (Feb 22, 2011)

Whats a BW TV? :lol: 

I told my kids that and they didn't believe me that we just had shades of gray instead of colors.


----------



## Brine (Feb 23, 2011)

I've had the switch go bad in a 55# Endura. Cost about $15 to replace.


----------



## Oldgeek (Feb 23, 2011)

Do TM have an internal fuse? Just a thought.


----------



## Brine (Feb 23, 2011)

Oldgeek said:


> Do TM have an internal fuse? Just a thought.



No.

If you were to bypass the switch, I think that would tell you. Disclaimer: I _*assume*_ this won't mess up anything

Maybe some of the more electricaly inclined will chime in


----------



## Mpd165 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oldgeek said:


> Do TM have an internal fuse? Just a thought.



They do not. I called minn Kota to make sure. I'm home with the is right now, but will go and try to spin the prop and will "mess" with it when my wife gets home. I'll report back if I make any progress.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 23, 2011)

What is the update? I can try and walk you through some ideas.


----------



## Mpd165 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry for the delay. I worked a 12 hr night shift last night, so when my wife got home I went to bed for a few hours. 

It's working perfect now. I hooked it up and again cycled through all the reverse and forward settings and nothing. I got a stick to spin the prop and spun it several times and still nothing. I was about to give up and decided to spin the prop one more time. I spun it as hard as I could and it kicked in and now is working and cycling through all settings just fine. Thanks everyone for the help and ideas.


----------



## CountryRoad (Mar 2, 2011)

good stuff!


----------



## screwballl (Mar 7, 2011)

Sometimes some weeds or something gets wrapped around the shaft at the lower end. Mine is having that problem right now... usually just remove the blade and clean everything up on the bottom and and it should work fine.


----------

